# REPORT: WideSpread Panic 5/29 CBBT to ES



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey there fellow fishing freaks!!! Went out yesterday for a long awaited and much needed journey onto the Bay... My fishing companions for the trip included hookinfinger, carp, and Captain Disco himself... Well, first we streaked over to the 4th, anchored up in 9ft. of water, and proceeded to feed our Fiddler's to the many Tog that seem to be there... I say feed them because although we caught and tagged a bunch of fish, they certainly humbled us today; sneaky little critters... We kept 2 or 3 of them(males) for the box and I believe the largest one we released was a fat 18" female... Happy with our results, and watching the traffic jam start up, we cruised towards the 11 mile mark where we jigged up a bunch of Blues in the 1-2lbs. range, and a whole lotta Trout between 12-16"... Loads of fun on light tackle with a lit up fishfinder and multiple hook-ups o' plenty.... As the tide faded we opted to try some wirelining along the Highrise area in hopes of a monster Trout or Flatfish; instead we caught a throwback or 2 and 1 LARGE Croaker, and the most bizzare thing we snagged was a hand gaff in good condition, a relatively new bucktail, and a 16oz. weight.... Well, the weather was as pretty as expected, and so as the flotilla grew we opted to run up the Eastern Shore to an inlet where we figured there'd be some Flounder and Trout and NO people... The ride up the beach was awesome with diving birds, busting fish, and porpoise everywhere along the way... The further we got from the Bay, the prettier the water became and it was just beautiful.... After our run, we arrived at the inlet, pick a hole to run through, and pierced the breakers into paradise... Saw 3 boats in 4 hours there and found a bunch of critters and fish... We caught a baby Thresher shark, a mutant mud crab(spider l00king thing), a mean skate, some Grey's, and best of all, Flatties.... I think we put 4 of them in the box up to 18 1/2", and tagged the rest of the fish that ran mostly in the 15" range... Fished from 5-25ft. of water in a creek mouth with naked minnows and Bluefish strips... The place was visually amazing with all sorts of wildlife and plenty of action to keep the smiles painted on our faces; I'm going back there s00n!! Anyway, the wind did a little shift from the W to the ESE and picked up, so with the bar getting foamier we opted to run back toward the 4th island and try for some Striper using live bait... Ended up with a couple for the box and lost a few fish that couldn't seem to swallow our baits... The tide started to fade and we made the run for the marina feeling like the day was a success and certainly entertaining and relaxing... Hats off to Disco for the good call on the fishing spot for today, and to the crew who were fun and made for good times all day.... Going again this afternoon with the kids... Hoping to get some boat handling practice in while the Captain fishes with his girls and gets in some quality time on the water... I'll post a report later on today's findings... That about does it for now... Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday and has found some pullage... Thanks for l00king in and Fish On 

Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 
Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn Zigh!!! That sounds like one hell of a trip! And a MONSTER Grand Slam there bud!  Keep them lines tight my friend.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanks man!! It was an amazing day where it all worked out the way it should have.... Nothing but smiles  
Stay safe and l00k me up when you get back stateside... We still need to do a trip
Take It Easy
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Pretty work there Zigh.Thanks for the report.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

there sharks in them waters  great report


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice report Zigh!

Bet that baby Thresher was a site!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*pics*

Got a couple of pics up over at Tidalfish for any of you that'd be interested... Under same report heading... Thanks and Fish On  
Zigh
><((((*>


----------

